# A bit of guidance please chaps?



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys!!
My name is Bex and I live in Lincoln, United Kingdom. I'm 27 years old, work full time, have a zoo full of animals. Ever since I was a young girl I've had a soft spot for fancy mice. In my time I think I must have owned at least 20 different mice with different quirks and characters. The joy I get from these small little fur babies is unbelievable! I have recently decided I would like to go into breeding these brilliant creatures. I've been in contact with a local pet shop (who may I add are absolutely brilliant, I've had many a happy healthy mouse from there before and they really do treat their stock like royalty) and they are excited to take my stock from me. Now this is where you guys come in, I've never bred mice before so I'm going to go steady but I'd really like some advice from all you learned people. Mum mouse is going to be a double Rex called Mabel and dad is going to be a fine specimen in black and white called Derrick. Please take the time to give me some advice because I do have plenty of questions but will use this post as a starting point. So pleased to be part of the forum and look forward to meeting you all. 
Kind regards, Bex.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi pleased to meet you. Ask away!
As a starting point for advice, I'll throw in that "double rex" is not a mousing term, it's a rat term


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome. ^^ 
Ask all the questions you want, it's what we're here for.
And it sounds like Mabel is what we call Fuzzy.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello! You should see about posting pictures of your mice in the variety identification section. There are a lot of recessives in the mouse world, and if you don't get two that making an interesting color, you could end up with a bunch of agouti (plane jane brown!).


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry guys, was being a bit thick at navigating my way around the site but I've cracked it now. Thanx for the correction about what she actually is, I've only ever owned red satins and Siamese points so this world of messing about with hair length is all a bit new to me! Haha. Anyway, here's the situation. My buck is called Derrick and he lives with his three brothers. In a couple of weeks time I want to introduce him to Mabel but I'm scared of the consequences of taking him away from harvey and Henry for as long as it takes to mate because I'm scared they'll gang up on Derrick when he goes home. Anyone else had this problem? All tips gratefully received.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If it's reintroducing Derrick to his brothers after separating them, simply don't do it. It must be a prevalent myth because I've seen several people posting about how their buck reintroduction didn't go well. *shrugs* Anywho, if you try to put them back together after separating, it will most likely result in fighting & death if you don't interfere . Start looking for another cage cuz you'll need it if you breed Derrick!


----------



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

So, my next question. I have always had mice in groups. If I was to invest in a new, solitary buck how do u think he'd fair? I don't want to keep a Lone Ranger if he'll suffer as a result.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Males usually do fine by themselves . They might seek a bit more attention from you, but he'll be fine .

Though I'm not certain I would recommend this because I have no experience with this, one breeder was concerned about her buck being lonely too and when she had to separate the baby boy mice from the mom at 4 weeks, she'd put them with the buck and he was always friendly to his offspring. Probably not forever, but a few weeks may be safe. Really depend on your buck and how territorial he is. Some bucks are pretty laid back and really love sub-adult mice. I don't think I'd risk it myself, but you know your buck best .


----------

